# Good Luck



## Buddysfrogs

Good luck to anyone facing this GIANT STORM coming for NJ and NY. My friend's dad is a weather man and he said we could be out of power for up to a week or more. Hope we come out of this storm ok and with all our frogs ALIVE! Good luck to all.
Buddy

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## oneshot

OH NO! I heard about the storm, but didn't even think about it affecting the frog room. Sometimes we get flooding down there. And what to do about no power.

Got some work to do....


----------



## MrBiggs

oneshot said:


> OH NO! I heard about the storm, but didn't even think about it affecting the frog room. Sometimes we get flooding down there. And what to do about no power.
> 
> Got some work to do....


Generator?


----------



## oneshot

More worried about the flooding I guess....

Probably should invest in a generator though. Quick.


----------



## eos

Is this gonna be more severe than Irene? I certainly hope not.


----------



## jacobi

eos said:


> Is this gonna be more severe than Irene? I certainly hope not.


It has the potential to be.


----------



## Ed

Depending on where it makes landfall in relation to you, it could be worse than Irene if the models hold true. If it hits south of your location, it will be worse. We refilled the gas cans for the generator, have plenty of water on hand (including filling several trashcans for water to flush the toilet (we have a well so if we lose power we lose all water). So we are pretty set if everything goes down. 

Ed


----------



## dtfleming

Possible landfill between Ocean City, MD and Jersey Shore. Heavy rain totals inland up to 8" with 50 knot winds.


----------



## Buddysfrogs

Bad news: my friend's dad says this could be worse than Irene and by a lot! By the way it looks now it looks like it will hit me at around 12 on Monday. Btw I invested in two of these inverters. They plug right into your car and act like a generator. But a lot cheaper and probably still on shelves.







Buddy

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Turningdoc

I'm in SW Florida and have tracked these storms for over 10 yrs. Wind doesn't look bad for you guys (around 70 mph), but rain and flooding will be HUGE. Looks like 10-15 inches over 48 hrs in worst areas. Would definitely get water battle plan inc. generator and pump if your frogroom is in basement. To follow, I suggest the following link for everyone. It is THE BEST, hands down.

http://www.crownweather.com/?page_id=7139

Best of luck, and remember if you thinks it's too bad to go out DON'T. You really can die.


----------



## pa.walt

heard on the news we are possibly getting 4" of rain. winds might be bad also. i live in pa. so can't imagine how it will be east of me.


----------



## Judy S

Among other storm related concerns...from what I understand the temperature is also expected to drop...so aside from wind, driving rain, flooding...we also have cold. I have a Kerosene heater that could be used...what precautions should be taken because of my frogs??? Am concerned about the possible fumes...I am just dreading this whole Sandy thing...


----------



## Rusty_Shackleford

I wish everyone the best of luck. I hope your families and your frogs remain safe. I urge everyone to take precautions for this storm if you haven't already...and now a bit of humor to lighten the mood.


----------



## Ed

The lastest track has it potentially going over my house.. when it was north of us, that meant we didn't have to worry about the wind as much... now it is a little more of a worry. 

Ed


----------



## stemcellular

Stay safe folks. We are far enough inland that things should be ok.


----------



## jacobi

Best wishes to everybody, be safe. I wish I could help more people...


----------



## frogface

You can all send your frogs to me for safe keeping 

Seriously, batten down those hatches and hold on. Keep us up to date on how things are going.


----------



## carola1155

If any of you South Jersey folks need help in the days following the storm due to power outages and such please dont hesitate to send me a PM (or call me if you have my number already). I have a generator that can power our well so I'll have plenty of water and such.

I also have a propane heater if anyone needs it too... its looking like we'll be getting mid 40 degree nights on Wednesday and if your heater wont run without electricity you could be in trouble

Good luck and stay safe


----------



## BlueRidge

dtfleming said:


> Possible landfill between Ocean City, MD and Jersey Shore. Heavy rain totals inland up to 8" with 50 knot winds.


No offense but i hope this storm crushes the jersey shore and hopefully takes snooki and the situation with it...lol


----------



## jacobi

JaredJ said:


> No offense but i hope this storm crushes the jersey shore and hopefully takes snooki and the situation with it...lol


That's actually extremely insulting. Many people live in NJ who are nothing like the idiots portrayed on that moronic TV show. Feel free to ask a mod to remove your comment and mine to keep this thread clean. Peoples lives are at stake, and this thread is just another way of supporting each other.


----------



## Brian317

I'm wishing everyone the best of luck (for family's and frogs) on the east coast. Stay safe all, sounds like this is gonna be a rough storm.


----------



## carola1155

JaredJ said:


> No offense but i hope this storm crushes the jersey shore and hopefully takes snooki and the situation with it...lol


and I now hope that it takes a hard left and comes and hits you.


----------



## kitcolebay

Best wishes to all of you having to deal with the weather. When possible, please keep us posted on your well being. Thoughts are with ya! 

About to do a little reading on The Weather Channel myself. From my brief understanding of it, we're supposed to get some nasty stuff in the midwest from the effects of Sandy clashing with a cold front and giving us snow. Nothing compared to the threats some of you are facing on the east coast though.

Once again, best wishes and stay safe!

-Chris


----------



## BlueRidge

carola1155 said:


> and I now hope that it takes a hard left and comes and hits you.


You must be a fan of the show


----------



## papafrogger

Has respect become that much of a farfetched idea nowadays?

Anyways, board up those windows and stock up on water. Best of luck and keep us posted.


----------



## BlueRidge

I don't wish harm on any NJ residents, only the idiots from the show. Hopefully everyone else does well.


----------



## Judy S

am still hoping that someone will answer my question about kerosene heaters and the fumes!! I've taken the last two days getting things organized for the storm...and am exhausted from the anxiety...I hope everyone stays safe and that damages are negligible.


----------



## oneshot

Judy S said:


> am still hoping that someone will answer my question about kerosene heaters and the fumes!! I've taken the last two days getting things organized for the storm...and am exhausted from the anxiety...I hope everyone stays safe and that damages are negligible.


Safety Hazards

Because kerosene heaters are usually unvented, all combustion products are released into the indoor air. Among these are low levels of nitrogen dioxide and carbon monoxide.[4] An improperly adjusted, fueled, or poorly maintained kerosene heater will release more pollutants, particularly through incomplete combustion. Use of a kerosene heater in a poorly ventilated home, especially in those that are modernly well insulated, could pose a health risk. Most manufacturers suggest that a window or door be left cracked open. Kerosene heaters should not be left unattended, especially when sleeping. A kerosene heater, as any heater that uses organic fuel, when running out of oxygen can produce massive amounts of soot and carbon monoxide.[5] Failure to follow these precautions could result in asphyxiation or carbon monoxide poisoning.
Hot surfaces on the heater pose a fire and burn risk. The open flame poses an explosion risk in environments where flammable vapors may be present, such as in a garage. Use of improper or contaminated fuel could cause poor performance, a fire or an explosion. There are the usual risks involved with the storage of kerosene and when refilling the heater.
Always use clear 1-K Kerosene. Use of impure fuel can cause extra soot. A risk of explosion is present with even trace amounts of gasoline mixed in the fuel, which is why it is illegal in many jurisdictions to dispense gasoline into unauthorized containers such as kerosene jugs; be sure to store in a container that has not been used with gasoline.[6]
[edit]


----------



## NathanB

The media is really milking this, I'm either getting upto 2" of rain or am going to die depending on which news channel I listen to.


----------



## Sticky Fingers

Good luck you guys out there. I hope the storm/storms pass quickly...


----------



## SNAKEMANVET

Good luck to you guys,and be safe.


----------



## pa.walt

Sticky Fingers said:


> Good luck you guys out there. I hope the storm/storms pass quickly...


the reason that this is supposed to be a bad storm is because it is moving slowly dumping alot of rain. maybe one good thing is it is not snow.


----------



## frograck

Be sure to mist your vivs heavily these next few days... 

Oh, and make sure you have a power outage plan.


----------



## repking26

Saying a prayer for all of those in the path of hazard! I know it has been mentioned earlier, not only prepare for power outages and flooding, but also prepare for the cold weather as well! I guess it is easier to keep the frogs warm, but you folks on the east coast dealt with the staggering heat this past summer and know all to well the headaches of temperature regulation in a disaster situation. Batten down those hatches, stay safe, and stay inside!


----------



## dartsanddragons

This storm is tracking to be right over our area....at it's worst at between 6pm to 8pm, streams are nearly overflowing...no way to move hundreds of frogs not to mention eggs, tads and froglets...I'll be sending the Family to higher ground shortly with the truck...we are expecting to have waterfront property for the next several day's...when Agnes hit we had 3 feet of water in the basement...I spent the morning moving everything to higher ground. good luck to all in the path of this Storm.


Scott


----------



## BlueRidge

frograck said:


> Be sure to mist your vivs heavily these next few days...
> 
> Oh, and make sure you have a power outage plan.


That with the pressure rolling through should trigger some egg laying


----------



## Manuran

Good luck everyone. Hope you all stay safe.


----------



## Ed

If nothing changes, the eye wall should pass over the house in the next hour or so. So good so far other than a few brown outs. 

Ed


----------



## easternversant

JaredJ said:


> That with the pressure rolling through should trigger some egg laying


Yeah, my Varaderos laid their very first clutch yesterday. Thanks Sandy!

But seriously, good luck to everyone facing her wrath. I've heard possibly power outages of 7-10 days!


----------



## goof901

Good luck to you all and stay safe!!


----------



## mydumname

Tree just hit my house. Friggin pine trees with sap and no root structure. Little denting of siding and it is sitting on my central air unit, so will have to check that out tomorrow.


----------



## dtfleming

Power out at my house and I'm at work


----------



## dartsanddragons

If you are weathering this storm well, please don't forget your neighbors..we have about 25 volunteer fire fighters next door who will be working for the next several day's. We just took a bunch of pizza's & sodas just to show are appreciation for what they do...they have been out all day responding to everything from swift water rescue to removing downed trees, if a neighbor needs help with tree removal, storm damage or what have you, step up and help out it's the right thing to do....

Scott


----------



## joshbaker14t

Are you saying there's a pizza place open???


----------



## dartsanddragons

I own the local Pub, we are closed on Monday's but I thought it would be a good thing to take them some hot food and cold soda, After the storm they are going to be invited over for cold adult beverages on the house...just because


Scott


----------



## dartsanddragons

You may or may not know this but, around 65% of all first responders are volunteers, I myself am a former volunteer hazmat first responder, and am very supportive of those who perform this job, especially those whe are volunteers....


thanks Scott


----------



## stemcellular

Phew, got through with not even a flicker.


----------



## Brian317

hope everyone is getting through this storm! Flooding in New York....High winds on the east coast....WV getting pounded with snow. Pretty nuts. I'm actually worried to see the photos of damage/flooding when the sun rises in the morning. Big pat on the back to the people who are helping/volunteering.


----------



## Buddysfrogs

So I've been out of power for 3 hours with almost a million other from New Jersey. We are ok though.
Buddy

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## carola1155

I went down at 4:30, got it back for an hour at 6:30 and I've been off since then... At least we were able to cook dinner easily haha

Generator is running the necessities so its not terrible... But it sure is weird looking out the windows and only seeing blackness.

Hope everyone else is making out alright. Let me know if you South Jersey-ites need any help tomorrow or Wednesday


----------



## Ed

Lots of brown outs but no loss of power so far. Off to bed now. 

Ed


----------



## dartsanddragons

the storm has passed, little to no problems here but a lot of others have trees down, things blown away and no power. 
we are planning on closing today as well, cleaning up from last night and waitting for the streams to rise yet again from the rainfall to the north.


scott


----------



## Woodsman

*Hurricane Sandy*

5 people dead on Staten Island. Brother's house is under water. Lots of trees down and loss of electric in my neighborhood.

Richard.


----------



## Ed

We didn't lose power but are still under a local travel restriction. Didn't lose any more trees (probably because all of the susceptiable ones came down in August in the big wind storm. 

Ed


----------



## SMenigoz

Here in Frederick, MD we got some of the most fierce wind gusts I've ever seen; neighbor on one side of me had three sections of their 8' fence snap off into my yard, and the other neighbor had a section of tree snap off and took out a part of their neighbor's garage roof. Wife and I sat up till 10pm just waiting for the 25yr old trees in the backyard to fall on us...
incredible. Why is it that the prevailing wind always blows towards us? Other than a manageable leak in the basement, all is good.


----------



## andersonii85

Im about 10 minutes from Atlantic City. 

I'm currently posting this from my car as I'm charging my phone. Power is out and has been out since 9pm last night. Some crazy winds and a bunch of tropicals in my yard have gone missing! My Musa and Colocasia look like palms. Bunch of downed trees. Travel restrictions for the county are in effect. Neighbor with a tree through their house. 

Good luck to all!


----------



## stemcellular

Sorry man, good luck. My folks in Lacey got pretty hard as well, though nothing as bad as Seaside, Pt. Pleasant, etc.


----------



## Tricolor

no power complete devistation. trees down everywhere


----------



## andersonii85

Power is back on! Frogs didn't seem to mind going without power. Hope all are as fortunate!


----------



## jacobi

Friends had their basement ruined. Storm surge sent 5 feet of water down the street. Every car on the street is fried.


----------



## repking26

Those who responded that their frogs are fine, I am so happy you guys fared okay, I couldn't even imagine the devastation. God bless everyone!


----------



## Shinosuke

Tricolor said:


> no power complete devistation. trees down everywhere


Oh man, I'm sorry to hear this. Hope you and your loved ones are ok!



andersonii85 said:


> Power is back on! Frogs didn't seem to mind going without power. Hope all are as fortunate!


Glad to hear your power is back on. I'd hate to hear that anything happened to your awesome tank.



jacobi said:


> Friends had their basement ruined. Storm surge sent 5 feet of water down the street. Every car on the street is fried.


What do you mean, all the cars are fried? Was there a fire?


----------



## mydumname

Pretty sure he means they aren't gonna work after being flooded.

I don't know what its like where you are...but no one moved their cars to higher ground? If in city....a parking garage for example.


----------



## Buddysfrogs

Complete chaos by the local high school. Huge power lines down and trees everywhere. Kids are out of school until at least Monday. Half the county is out of power and stores have no food if they are even open. All my frogs are fine though and no fatalities by me thank god.
Buddy

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jacobi

All the cars were fried, meaning they aren't working because they got flooded, which means they cant get around for supplies, and they have no power or cell phone service to call for help. It's a disaster. And yes, cars were on fire, as of today many of wrecks were just pushed to the side of the road because nobody is available to move them. I haven't heard sirens stop in the the last 24 hours. There are large areas without traffic lights, and this being Brooklyn, well... Lets just say there are some real arseholes out there.

Regarding moving cars to higher ground, they were on higher ground!!! People lifted stuff onto milk crates and onto beds in basements, just in case, but the surge was 5 feet above ground level. Nobody expected anything like that. None of these people have flood insurance. It was literally a freak of nature. I spent the last 7 hours helping friends clean out their flooded basement....


----------



## repking26

That is truly terrible to have everything destroyed and not have the insurance to cover the damages! My aunt lives in Idaho and even though she is wayyy above sea level she got flood insurance because you just don't know what can happen! It really is terrible that the insurance companies are such sticklers when it comes to paying for claims!


----------



## Tricolor

No power but frogs are ok so far. there seems to be enough light in Basement/frog rm for them to eat somewhat. By the way does anybody have a male alanis?


----------



## mydumname

I wasn't referring to stuff in the house. I was referring to cars on higher ground. I have never been to that city but every city I have been to has parking garages. I would have moved car there prior to storm. I'm far in land and many people here moved cars to better locations just as precaution. Really sucks the devastation this caused.


----------



## Judy S

Anybody hear how Jeremy Huff is doing? Didn't he just move up to that area??


----------



## d.crockett

JaredJ said:


> No offense but i hope this storm crushes the jersey shore and hopefully takes snooki and the situation with it...lol


You got your wish. 

Storm washes away much of 'Jersey Shore' town

Not so funny now....


----------



## carola1155

Yup.... People need to think twice before they open their mouths sometimes


----------



## Tricolor

still no power, traveled around a bit today did not spot a single gas station open this morning but saw 3 open on the way home with mile long lines. some areas are really distroyed. even in the west central and northwest of NJ.


----------



## jacobi

Honestly, I don't understand the people who are driving around just to satisfied their curiosity and see the "sights", inasmuch as the devastation and destruction of peoples homes and livelihoods can be called sights, WHEN THERE'S A GAS SHORTAGE!!!


----------



## mongo77

Hello, glad to see some people made it thru the storm with minimal damage. Woodsman, I hope your doing ok, I got sent into Staten Island Tuesday night and it's devistated. 19 people dead so far! Neighborhoods unrecognizable! I wasn't able to make it home for three days and lost my reef tank. My frogs seem to had made it no worse for the wear except a little skinny. Haven't seen my Southern Variablis, but I think they are hunkered down deep since the house was cold. Thoughts and prayers to those still without power and damaged homes.


----------



## JeremyHuff

Judy S said:


> Anybody hear how Jeremy Huff is doing? Didn't he just move up to that area??


Doing fine, thanks. I guess the bonus of having a house (whole town) of 200+ year old houses is that they have gone through it all and are still standing. We did have a huge maple come down but missed everything. Still no Internet which is why I wasn't on sooner.


----------



## Ed

Good to hear Jeremy, you had some of us worried. 


Ed


----------



## rigel10

Greetings. I'm glad you're doing well, despite the storm. Here in Italy we have seen terrible scenes of the tragedy. Good luck


----------



## jacobi

Oh the joys of Brooklyn. There have been shootings at some of the gas stations.

An electrician said that during the night, all the gas from five generators at one site was stolen, his company had to hire armed guards....


----------



## Tricolor

katrinia north update still no power, still no water, gas, still main road in county shut down. i did see one utility truck in the middle of there 4 hour coffee break this morning.


----------



## billschwinn

Has anyone heard from Woodsman?


----------



## frogface

billschwinn said:


> Has anyone heard from Woodsman?


I sent him a PM yesterday but haven't heard back yet.


----------



## Tricolor

Jeremy huff should know if Richard is ok


----------



## Tricolor

I have been in contact with Jeremy he has not said anything about richard so assume is ok.


----------



## ConFuCiuZ

I think i spent more time at the gas stations than at home We just got power back today, but some areas up north from me haven't. Before having power, my frog tanks were at 68 degrees all day. I was kinda bit worried but as long it does not go below 60, they should be alright.


----------



## Tricolor

5 days no shower. wallowed in local polluted creek. it was frigid. keep catching wiffs of something. haha. they are saying maybe thursday for electric/water.


----------



## Tricolor

i pmed Jeremy to see if Richard is ok


----------



## Tricolor

Jeremy pmd me that richard woodman is fine.


----------



## ICS523

Hope everyone survived OK.


----------



## JeremyHuff

Richard is fine. He is on high ground and luckily didn't even lose power. Did hear of two reptile collections on staten Island getting wiped out and a buddy who keeps spiders lost his suv, 6 ft of water in his basement 2 weeks before closing on it. He had to be rescued by a police boat. But at least he survived. A couple on the same block did not survive. Pretty scary stuff.


----------



## pa.walt

Tricolor said:


> 5 days no shower. wallowed in local polluted creek. it was frigid. keep catching wiffs of something. haha. they are saying maybe thursday for electric/water.


couldn't you go to the truck stop up the road from you to bathe. i realy don't know what they have there.


----------



## radiata

ConFuCiuZ said:


> I think i spent more time at the gas stations than at home We just got power back today, but some areas up north from me haven't. Before having power, my frog tanks were at 68 degrees all day. I was kinda bit worried but as long it does not go below 60, they should be alright.


I was out of power for for 3 days. I kept the vivs warm using Mason Jars of hot water in the tanks and freezer ZipLock bags full of hot water on top of the tanks. I had to refill the jars and bags every few hours. I fed the frogs using a flash light shining down into the tanks for a half hour after I put in the bugs. I have yet to do a headcount, but the frogs seem to have made it OK. Not sure yet if the bug collection of Isos & Springtails survived as well. The FFs & Bean Beetles made it.


----------



## Buddysfrogs

Still out of power. Worst we have ever been out of power. Hooked all our reptiles up to a generator we borrowed from some relatives that didn't lose power. Lucky for us we haven't had to wait in one of those CRAZY gas lines yet. 
Buddy

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jacobi

NY Aquarium was completely underwater...

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...91477803398.173926.35100253398&type=1&theater


----------



## Frogilicious

I'm glad everyone has made it through. It's still surreal to see the devastation this storm has caused. If any of my fellow Brooklynites need any help, PM me and I'll try to make it to you! I'll be returning to work in Manhattan on Monday (now that the power is back at the office), but I'll find time to help if someone needs it. To everyone in the tri-state area; PM me as well if you can use some help. Maybe I can try to make it to you this coming weekend.

Best wishes,
Melissa


----------



## Buddysfrogs

Finally got power back on this morning. Almost 7 days without power. Thank god for our gas fire place.
Buddy

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jacobi

I'm throwing this out there to get peoples thoughts, but the Dendroboard community all pulled together for one person when he was sick, anybody have any ideas for a suitable charity if we were to do something similar now?


----------



## Tricolor

still no power and not a sign of any utility trucks in my travels. so much for quick reponse. My 85 yr old mom has no heat or water and refuses to leave her 2 cats for acouple days! crazy.


----------



## Gnarly

We still don't have power. We got it back, but lost it after two days. The basement isn't too cold, but I haven't seen too much of the frogs, what I have seen of them isn't looking too great, they seem a bit in the thin side. A lot of my plants have melted from no light, I pulled a few pieces out. Jeff's reef tank isn't having the best time either. Overall this storm has been pretty


----------



## Judy S

am so sorry for what you are going through, all you good people that have had Sandy, then the Nor'easter...wish that there could be a way for us to help you other than best wishes and prayers...if there is a practical way, please post that...meanwhile, our thoughts and concerns are with you by name, and the ones who won't or cant post...


----------

